# usc graduate program



## plantzepp624 (Feb 27, 2008)

any possible advice for getting in.  i really really want to go and get my MFA in Production from USC but I am feeling less than confident that I can cut it.  Any helpful words, anything...

thanks in advance


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you already applied?


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 27, 2008)

My impression is that USC isn't much different from all the other film schools in terms of admissions. It helps to have some indication of creative potential (preferably in the narrative realm) and academic competence (3.0 or above seems to be the safe zone, but obviously the higher the better).

Once you have the foundation of a solid academic record and a few creative works under your belt, all you really need to do is knock out those writing samples. How well you do that is really up to your own candid assessment and those of some honest friends who won't sugarcoat their criticism.

If you haven't already applied, then you'll also need to tackle that photo essay assignment, which seems like a lot of fun. My recommendation is to go with comedy. I think that it says a lot to be able to make someone laugh (or even chuckle) with only a series of images. If you can pull that off, I think it would be impressive.

Oh, and get good recommendations.


----------



## Glenn Jason (Feb 27, 2008)

A USC question that has me stressed. Did USC ask for a film sample? I have a film and thought it peculiar that they didn't. Did I misread the application? Jeez.


----------



## maozbrown (Feb 28, 2008)

They don't ask for a film sample.

The explanation I've heard is that they want to keep it an even playing field among all the applicants. Some people have more access to better equipment and have taken film classes that would put them at a significant advantage in that application category if it were to exist. Of course, it's entirely possible that they also just don't want to sift through a lot of bad student films.

They did just recently introduce a photo essay component to the application, though.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 28, 2008)

No film, no interview.  (Except for Starkies.)

And for the first poster....


You will never know if you can get in unless you apply.

NOBODY thinks they're a shoo in...and if they do, they're probably wrong.

Just work at every component, and make sure all of the pieces fit together to build a comprehensive portrait of you.  Show them to people who will be honest.

I never thought I had a chance of getting into ANY film schools, dude.  But I only applied to competitive ones.

And now I spend my days in buildings named after George Lucas and Robert Zemeckis, being taught by brilliant and successful artists, absorbing as much as I can, yet always hungry for more.

Fight on.

Start working now for December applications....


----------



## plantzepp624 (Feb 28, 2008)

hey thanks a lot actually i am a freshman at a different university i wanted to go to USC for my BA but i wouldnt've been able to afford an undergrad and a graduate degree from there so i'm workin really hard on my grades and portfolio and just tryin to graduate from my universities film program and i'm planning for my grad degree now... thanks for everything

plus USC is my first choice, i know that it will cost a lot of money and its a risk but its an investment, i have a good feeling about USC, just the alumni list and their facilities and equipment is extremely impressive and just thinking that i could be a part of it is really motivating me to do the best at everything i do


----------



## dharmagirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hang in there, plant.  

But keep in mind, a lot of schools want people with both production AND life experience.  I've heard that UCLA production (not sure about USC) doesn't even consider applicants who are under 26.  Now that may not be true, but just be prepared to get out in the real world and get some work/life experience before settling down in film school.   But you will get there when you are ready!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 28, 2008)

There is no age restriction at USC.  MFA candidates this year ranged from 21 to 46.

USC is really focused on your storytelling ability, not your production experience.  Your first class, 507, operates on the premise that you've never seen a camera before.  The tutorials for the first couple weeks can be a little tedious for those of us who have experience, but you'll always learn something new if you listen, and make new connections by sharing knowledge with those who  don't.


----------

